# Mild Winter Wahoo?



## Patb (Feb 15, 2012)

I have caught my fair share of Wahoo in the summer around the edge and nipple, but I was wondering if anyone has tried trolling FEB/March with any success for Tuna/Wahoo. I know the rigs are probably the best place to be, but with the mild winter and water temps close to 70 offshore, would it be worth the gas to give it a shot. My guess would be wait till April. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

in my opinion, fish eat something everyday, they will bite at the rite time***(when they are hungry), that said with mild winter as now when seas are nice i would go try it, just slow everything down a lil!! They sho wont bite from the couch!! LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They're tearing them up in Venice right now, so there should be some roaming around out there.


----------

